# we lost our emily



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very, very sorry... My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*I'm very sorry*

I'm very sorry for your loss!  It doesn't really matter how long they have been with you it's still a terrible thing when they leave. It has been 2 yrs since my Sasha passed and she is still missed. Emily sounded like a wonderful girl.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh I am so very sorry for your loss of Emily. It sounds like you gave her a wonderful and long life to the end. I think you did everything right. I'm sure she will live long in your heart. Again, my sincere condolences.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Oh my, that cuts deep and even i'm holding back the tears. I'm so very sorry for your loss of Emily, such a beautiful name to match a beautiful dog. 

I am so sorry to hear of your loss! May you find peace in knowing Emily had a beautiful home, as well as a beautiful loving family that will miss her dearly, but always remember her and the memories that she left only you with.

Sending golden hugs, and my condolences in your time off loss.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry to hear about yr loss.Whatever the age,it's always tough and it takes time to accept it.
Would love to see a picture of yr precious baby.Big hug,laurie


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for you loss. You gave her a wonderful life and she gave you love and many wonderful memories. Stay stong.
Bonnie & Buddy


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Sounds like you did the best thing by her. She lived a GReat life and had a GReat family.

Hooch


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know she lead a charmed life. She was a very lucky girl. I hope your many happy memories will often bring smiles to you & your family. Run free, Emily, run free.


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

So sorry to hear of Emily's loss. She was a true Golden to the end. Thanks for sharing her story.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bless you and your entire family for all of the years of love you gave Emily. My heart aches for you and rest assured you'll be in my prayers tonight and many more nights to come. Godspeed Emily.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss. Emily had a great long life, and was with loved ones at the end. Bless you for being with her.


----------



## psybass (May 1, 2007)

Very sorry to hear about your loss. I'm sure she's romping and running at the bridge with my Sandy and Kelly. Let the memories carry you through.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Fifteen magnificent years! You were all so lucky to have each other. Take it slow, think about all those good times, and may peace come to you soon.

Sincere condolences,
Helaine


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

I am soo sorry, thoughts and prayers are with you, I can't imagine what it would be like a member of the family for 15 years..


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Emily. At least you know she is pain free and running with all the precious dogs at the Rainbow Bridge. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry to read that you lost Emily. I cried reading this and can feel your pain. She sounds like she was an amazing dog. I know she will be missed but not forgotten. It is sad when they leave us but they are now free to run at the rainbow bridge. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. No matter what, their time with us is all too brief. It sounds like she had a wonderful, loving family.

Godspeed angel Emily...run free sweet girl...


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

15 wonderful years does not lessen the pain today, I am sure. I am so sorry.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Hugs and tears coming your way.

beth, moose, angel
and sandy, whiskers and misty at the bridge


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss. Emily sounds like she was the perfect golden. She will be waiting for you at the Bridge, and when you see her she will be the Emily as you most want to remember her: free and happy.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

I am so so so sorry. that was such a sad story, but it seems like her last year was filled with fun and play and love, which is all any Golden asks for. You did a great thing. I'm sure she will be missed so much.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Beautiful Emmy was my "granddog". A more beautiful "doggy" soul you will not find! Emily joined Debbie's family when she was just 4 weeks old. We all knew then she was a very special dog. I called her Houdini dog because when she stayed with me her crate was in the middle of a room and PADlocked when we left the house. I came home one day to find the crate padlocked and Emily met me at the door! No one else was home. Yep, Houdini in black lab clothes! Debbie would tell Em to go get a certain colored toy and she would ALWAYS bring the right toy back. You could set a plate of food on the floor and Emily would not touch it - just sit and stare at it and look at you to tell her it was ok. 

We all miss you pretty Em! You will always walk beside us, just on silent paws! Go chase those tennis balls across the bridge with Dakota and Miller. We will see you again when we meet you on the bridge. Rest in peace beautiful girl!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss. 
You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry, I forgot to add, Debbie asked me if I would post a picture of Emily for her since I have all the pics in my computer already. I don't think either of us said, but Emily was a Black Lab and adopted sister to Debbie's Golden, Mason. These were taken about a year ago but these are amoung my fav. pics of our girl



















Jazzys Mom


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry for you loss. My heart is morning with you. Such a special dog's 15 years of memories will be cherished. Emily will always be with you, in your heart and mind until you see her at the Bridge.

She is a beauty. I always love a Lab with graying. Stands for years of love and devotion.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

How very sad! 15 years is not enough but I'm sure you all had a great time and lovely memories!! God bless you both. Our thoughts are with you.
Amber and family.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My sympathies also. No matter how long they are with us it is never long enough. I'm so sorry she's gone, but thankful for the extra time you had with her. You will be in my thoughts. Godspeed Sweet Emily.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. You'll be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh Debbie, you know we are all here for you, it is so hard to lose them but especially after she has been with you so long...hugs to you and your family and Mason too.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. It doesn't matter if she was a golden, a lab, a husky, a Newfie, or a chj. When a dog is loved like we love dogs, the pain is just as deep no matter the breed of dog.

To many of us have lost dogs recently and you have my heartfelt sympathy.


----------

